# Are these bug bites?



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi! I have a doe with little bumps allover one of her teats, do you think it's bug bites? or could it be something I should be worried about? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like possible staph infection.


----------



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

What's that and how do I treat it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You treat with chlorhexidine. Do a search on staph infection and that should give you info.

I clean the udder and then put the chlorhexidine on and leave it. Do that twice a day.


----------



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

I raid someone used tea tree oil to treat it so I'm going to try that first.

Thanks


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Tea tree oil may hurt as it can feel like a burn on skin if not diluted well. I think tea tree is for fungus type things. If it is staph, then you have to clean it with a betadine type solution as Karen had mentioned above.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Tea tree is also proven to be antibacterial and antiviral, so it will aid in the cure of staph. But as said above, a chlorhexidine solution will cure it faster.

When using tea tree oil, be sure to dilute it with olive oil so as not to irritate the skin...


----------



## Sharon-R (Feb 8, 2014)

I got some chlorhexidine at the co-op today. I want to apply it tonight so step by step how do I do it? 
I wont be milking her tonight because I'm dropping to once a day to dry her off. So is it ok to apply chlorhexidine to a full udder?

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wash the udder and then apply the chlorhexidine and leave on.


----------

